# fishing wires



## Kerrylib (Jul 17, 2006)

I am wanting to replace my oh so nifty aluminum wiring in my 40 yr old house.

One question I haven't been able to get resolved is about running the new wiring in the walls.

When I fish the new wire into place, do I need to anchor it to the studs within the 8-12 inches of the box?  If so, are there any tricks to doing it other than opening up the wall to get access to pound in a staple?

Another question is do I need to pull out the old wire.  I'm sure I should, if nothing more than to just make sure there isn't any confusion created in future projects when someone comes across a wire and can't figure out where it goes, etc.

Thanks for any info or suggestions.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 17, 2006)

The answer to both of your questions is no. If the wires are not live you can leave them in the walls.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 18, 2006)

You could also mark them so no one in the future has any worries.


----------



## iqchicken (Jul 18, 2006)

Definitely mark them.. heh. 

There are a number of options available for that:

Heat shrinkable labels, wrap around, printed thermal or dot matrix, laser, engraved steel bands, tons more


----------



## Kerrylib (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey, Thanks for the comments.

I plan to remove any wiring that I can get to, however what's in the wall and stapled in place is likely going to stay right there.  I'll try to label any loose ends I have to leave behind to indicate they are scrap metal to be taken to the recycler.


----------

